# Is it a dick thing to do



## davimink (Oct 23, 2012)

I am planning on drawing other people's characters so I can compile examples of things I can do for commissioning clients. For example, there are certain friends and people I like drawing and gifting for, but I don't know if it would be rude to be like "I drew this for you" and then have those same pictures up as one of my commission examples. It may seem like a trivial issue but I am just making sure. Thanks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't think so, just give em a heads up letting them know what your planning to do.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2012)

Most won't mind because it's showcasing examples of your work. However, keep your nose clean. Don't start taking commissions if you haven't finished trades or exchanges because it will be used against you as showing you're unreliable.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 23, 2012)

If you need to ask, then it probably is.

In this case though, you're safe, but it's still a good idea to ask.


----------



## Thaily (Oct 23, 2012)

If you're just going to use it as an example, like "Something like this would cost you X", then no.
Not doing your half of art trades is pretty dickish though.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 23, 2012)

Where is it mentioned that OP is skipping out on trades? I just don't see it in the original post.


----------



## Thaily (Oct 23, 2012)

He hasn't done mine yet, and I'm pretty sure Dinosaur Dammit also hasn't received her half.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahh okay, I don't check the exchange forum a whole lot. :V


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 23, 2012)

Thaily said:


> If you're just going to use it as an example, like "Something like this would cost you X", then no.
> Not doing your half of art trades is pretty dickish though.



I thought you had already gotten yours?
I saw him posting in the dA Projects-forum offering free sketches as well. Good thing I didn't add to the workload then. .___.


----------



## Thaily (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope, I asked him about it several times.
Last I heard was August 7, when he asked me if he ever gave me my half and I said "nope" and then there was silence and tumbleweed.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 23, 2012)

Thaily said:


> He hasn't done mine yet, and I'm pretty sure Dinosaur Dammit also hasn't received her half.




i got mine about a week or so ago although they swore they uploaded mine forever ago, but i never saw it.


----------



## Thaily (Oct 23, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> they swore they uploaded mine forever ago, but i never saw it.



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9011343/
_Posted: 2 weeks ago_

Maybe mine will be uploaded forever ago in a few more months :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2012)

I stand by my original statement.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 23, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Nope, I asked him about it several times.
> Last I heard was August 7, when he asked me if he ever gave me my half and I said "nope" and then there was silence and tumbleweed.



Oh. Well, you're being extremely patient about it, honestly.


----------



## Thaily (Oct 23, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Oh. Well, you're being extremely patient about it, honestly.



I did at least 1 trade with Dragoneer about a decade ago, when he was still Preyfar on IRC, that he never finished. *shrug*
Not sure why, I'm just not very lucky with trading with reliable artists I guess.


----------



## davimink (Oct 23, 2012)

Arshes Nei you have a good point. I also asked some of my friends and  they said they're cool but I am going to have to ask nonfriends about  their pics.

There's a lot of people I've been doing trades with so I am a busy bee.  Sorry if I forgot. Thaily I don't remember a lot about you so what's your furaffinity account, I am going to need some refreshment/refs.


----------



## Thaily (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thaily
http://www.nabyn.com/character.php?id=1620


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2012)

davimink said:


> There's a lot of people I've been doing trades with so I am a busy bee.  Sorry if I forgot. Thaily I don't remember a lot about you so what's your furaffinity account, I am going to need some refreshment/refs.



eeeeeeeyaaaah.

You saying you're busy and wanting commissions...Well if you can't finish trades, I *really* stress that you stay out of commissions. You already have a handful and can't keep up with the trades.

That is not a good sign at all.


----------



## davimink (Oct 23, 2012)

Thaily, I remember your zebra mouse. I never got to it lol sorry. I'll draw you two pics as compensation. I believe you're the only one I didn't do yet.

Arshes Nei, excuse me, I meant to say I 'was'. It was a busy time back then, I believe two or three months ago, and you are right I should not have bitten more than I can chew because I obviously wasn't able to keep track of everything.


----------



## Thaily (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't think so.  I always love getting surprises like that.  The only thing I dislike about that is if I don't know someone drew it until they tell me, I can't exactly thank them.  I had that issue once before... felt like such an asshat.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sorry, but you need to be more organized before taking commissions :/


----------

